# القمص "زكريا بطرس" : قناة الباحثين عن الحق ستبدأ خلال أسابيع



## محسن الأسيوطى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أكَّد القمص "زكريا بطرس" أن البث التجريبي لقناة الباحثين عن الحق سيبدأ قريبًا جدًا وخلال أسابيع، مشيرًا إلي أن البرامج الرئيسية ستكون متنوعة من تعليمية إلي تبشيرية- أو بمعني أدق كرازية.

ووصف "ابونا زكريا بطرس" وضع الأقباط في "مصر" بـ"السيئ"، وإنه يسوء كل يوم بسبب عدم احساس البعض بالمسئولية، وتقديمهم لأنفسهم فوق مصلحة الشعب..

وأكد "ابونا زكريا بطرس" أن الهجوم الذي يتعرَّض له قداسة البابا "شنودة" هدفه تشتيت الأقباط عن تسويف النظام ومراوغته في قضية "نجع حمادي".

وعن الأحداث التي تمت بعد "كاميليا" واختفاءها، والحديث عن حرية العقيدة، واتهام الكنيسة بإخفاء المتنصرين، قال "ابونا زكريا بطرس": إن هذه أكبر أضحوكة سمعتها، مؤكدًا أن الكنيسة لم ولن تخفى أحدًا لا من قبل ولا اليوم ولا غدًا، وأن ما قيل مجرد "تخطيط غشيم" من نظام يعامل الشعب علي أنهم أغبياء لا يعرفون يمينهم من يسارهم على حد قوله.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت المصدر لو سمحت


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ياريت المصدر لو سمحت


المصدرالأقباط متحدون
http://www.copts-united.com/Arabic2011/Article.php?I=595&A=23913​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> المصدرالأقباط متحدون
> http://www.copts-united.com/arabic2011/article.php?i=595&a=23913​



ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجعلها مناره لبيان الحق الحقيقه
ميرسي للخبر​


----------



## Alcrusader (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يبارك أبونا وكل العاملين في مجال الحق...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*خبر حلو جدااا
انشاء الله تكون اسم ع مسمي
وتكون نور لباحثين كتير ع الحق
شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2010)

_شكراا للخبر_
_وشكراا للمصدر _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتظرنها على احر من الجمر​*


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2010)

حلووووووووووو​


----------



## Sibelle (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقنالك يا ابونا زكريا

الرب يقويك و يعطيك طولة العمر​


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا رب تكون القناة سبب بركة و خلاص لكثيرين 
ربنا يحميك يا ابونا و يطول بعمرك 

المخدوعين بانتظارك ​*


----------

